# My 40 Gallon Reef Tank



## rastarainy (Jul 23, 2008)

here's a few (not very good quality) pictures of my reef tank. these are relatively old,and i've moved the rockwork around a little bit since these were taken.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm totally diggin it.


----------



## rastarainy (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks a lot!


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

I think its cool. Wish I had a salt water tank.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks good! That clown sure seems to enjoy his anemone. lol


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice active clown


----------



## rastarainy (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks! he's the brightest in the tank


----------

